# CAT 930M with Metalpless



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

View attachment 197691









Just want to show you guys my new setup. Expanding the snow business!

2015 CAT 930M 1760 hours
NEW Metalpless Maxxpro 1248-20 Live Edge


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

That's purty...


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

Very nice, hope you didn't jinx us here in the northeast!


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Danggg. Looks 1.3 meters tall!


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

That's some serious skin!


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

512high said:


> Very nice, hope you didn't jinx us here in the northeast!


Yeah no kidding. This is on a seasonal account though. So i get paid either way. With that said, I love snow so I would be highly disappointed if I didn't get to use it lol.


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

cjames808 said:


> Danggg. Looks 1.3 meters tall!


Yes its 48" tall. Its huge.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Looks like a nice setup. I'm currently waiting on my 926M to be delivered. I love the M series loaders. They sure make the long hours not seem so bad.


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

4x4Farmer said:


> Looks like a nice setup. I'm currently waiting on my 926M to be delivered. I love the M series loaders. They sure make the long hours not seem so bad.


The M series are awesome. They are hands down IMO the nicest loaders you can buy. You will love your 926M. Make sure you post pics.


----------



## PALS Landscapin (Dec 3, 2011)

Just bought a 926M. I am also possibly putting the same Metal Pless on mine. Where did you get yours from.


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

All I could afford is a little 908M......you others have deep pockets!(lol)


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

PALS Landscapin said:


> Just bought a 926M. I am also possibly putting the same Metal Pless on mine. Where did you get yours from.


Just a thought.... I purchased my Metal Pless from Chappell equipment in NH, with that said, yesterday was at my "local" CAT dealership in NH( MILTON CAT) I understand they have about 14 locations, and my closest location where I go now sell Metal Pless! Not sure if that helps you, congrats on your 926M


----------



## PALS Landscapin (Dec 3, 2011)

I was just curious where you bought yors from. Its a great plow I have a 22ft metal pless on my Deere 544k and love it. Takes some time to get used to something this big. Just a word of advice, if your operating it take your time and learn the plow. I seen people post on here how they were ruining the blacktop and leaving gouge marks. If the plow doesnt sit rite on the blacktop it does happen with the edges. Great set up and best of luck.


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

PALS Landscapin said:


> Just bought a 926M. I am also possibly putting the same Metal Pless on mine. Where did you get yours from.


My CAT dealer ordered it right from Metalpless. That way all the financing went right through cat with the loader. Easy easy. I did get quotes from Paul V first to make sure they were in line.


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

512high said:


> All I could afford is a little 908M......you others have deep pockets!(lol)


I have a 908M too, but couldn't afford to get the MP for this year. I think I am broke now buying a 930M, 908M and a MP Maxx Pro LOL


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

I have ran plenty of M series over the years for other people so I know they are nice. I purchased a Henke hydraulic folding v plow for the front of mine as I do township roads. Just updated my main machine to a new Cat 140M3 AWD and then added a couple more townships so decided to add the 926M with V plow. I'm sure it will be a slow snow winter now. I will definitely add pics when the equipment comes in.


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

4x4Farmer said:


> I have ran plenty of M series over the years for other people so I know they are nice. I purchased a Henke hydraulic folding v plow for the front of mine as I do township roads. Just updated my main machine to a new Cat 140M3 AWD and then added a couple more townships so decided to add the 926M with V plow. I'm sure it will be a slow snow winter now. I will definitely add pics when the equipment comes in.


So your the one that just jinxed us!


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

more than likely


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

512high said:


> Very nice, hope you didn't jinx us here in the northeast!


Well it's January 17th, 2 months later, and we have not yet had a push here. This sucks . Why did you have to go making comments like that . I could have saved myself a lot of payup


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

Just think , will be nice and shiney for next year! Agree this winter sucks,


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

512high said:


> Agree this winter sucks,


We've actually had more snow up to this point than last year, but are still below normal.

Just be careful, timing is almost exactly the same as last year. We didn't drop a plow for over 6 weeks last Dec-January, it started snowing the morning of January 19 and didn't stop for the most part for 7 weeks.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Nice combination.


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> We've actually had more snow up to this point than last year, but are still below normal.
> 
> Just be careful, timing is almost exactly the same as last year. We didn't drop a plow for over 6 weeks last Dec-January, it started snowing the morning of January 19 and didn't stop for the most part for 7 weeks.


What I would give for that......


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> We've actually had more snow up to this point than last year, but are still below normal.
> 
> Just be careful, timing is almost exactly the same as last year. We didn't drop a plow for over 6 weeks last Dec-January, it started snowing the morning of January 19 and didn't stop for the most part for 7 weeks.


I hope ur right. I would be just fine with that.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

If you get to use it...this is the result.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

And this is an old style HLA.


----------



## brookview (Oct 15, 2005)

Mark Oomkes said:


> this is


Mark does the live edge push easier than the hla


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

brookview said:


> Mark does the live edge push easier than the hla


I'm not really sure, the HLA is on a Kubota M125X and the MetalPless is on a 244. The 244 actually did run out of steam Saturday on a bigger lot.


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm not really sure, the HLA is on a Kubota M125X and the MetalPless is on a 244. The 244 actually did run out of steam Saturday on a bigger lot.


244 ran out of steam why? things wide open? heavy snow? long pushes? the metal pless on the 244, is it a 10-36-16?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

512high said:


> 244 ran out of steam why? things wide open? heavy snow? long pushes? the metal pless on the 244, is it a 10-36-16?


Heavy snow. Around 6" of decent snow...temps were in the upper 20's so it wasn't powder. Then it sleeted, then rained and temps in the mid 30's.

I went with a 9-15 because I was concerned about this possibility.


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Heavy snow. Around 6" of decent snow...temps were in the upper 20's so it wasn't powder. Then it sleeted, then rained and temps in the mid 30's.
> 
> I went with a 9-15 because I was concerned about this possibility.


I swear over the past few years, that's all I have been getting,Saturday night we got 5 inches of powder, tail end a bit of sleet then temps warmed up, lol, I just want a snow storm in the teens fluff factor.....


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> And this is an old style HLA.
> 
> View attachment 200118


Great comparison shot, any protech lot pics?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Masssnowfighter said:


> Great comparison shot, any protech lot pics?


They've been retired.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Masssnowfighter said:


> Great comparison shot, any protech lot pics?


I could show you one but I wasn't proud enough of it to take a pic of it. It looked like crap.


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> They've been retired.


Hopefully you gave them a proper farewell.
Now they will be on to the second half of there life plowing a big box parking lot for some upstart landscaper subbing for ferrandino and sons


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

Well finally got to use her this past weekend for a huge whopping 2.6" with some sleet. All I can say is AWESOME! What a unit. The scrape is sick. It makes you want tons of snow to use it. It's like a beast in a cage when it's just sitting like it has in our snowless winter. All future purchases will be MetalPless. Just wish they cost about 20% less. It's hard to pay that price for 1 push seasons


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

ford550 said:


> Well finally got to use her this past weekend for a huge whopping 2.6" with some sleet. All I can say is AWESOME! What a unit. The scrape is sick. It makes you want tons of snow to use it. It's like a beast in a cage when it's just sitting like it has in our snowless winter. All future purchases will be MetalPless. Just wish they cost about 20% less. It's hard to pay that price for 1 push seasons
> 
> View attachment 200258


congrats ! Looking good


----------

